# Cooking and eating eel



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Curious if anyone around the area have cooked and eaten eel caught in local Panhandle/S. Ala. rivers. Have been looking at such on YouTube and can't make up my mind to try it or not. What has been your experience?


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I would put it on the smoker


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

When I was a kid we fried some one night on the river bank. The more I chewed it the more it swelled up. Could not get it down. The taste was not bad though


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Tastes like chicken


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Eels


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Here ya go. Smoked eel!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Then there's this style, Unagi. Basically it's filleted, grilled, steamed and grilled again. The sauce is like a teriyaki sauce.

http://bento.com/rf_unagi.html


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

halo1 said:


> Eels



I remember that guy. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

My buddy is from Germany and he has eaten eels out of the rivers and creeks around here. He says they are good. Gonna go eel trapping up on the Tenn. River when I get set up. Should be more than I can handle considering nobody eats them up that way. Smoked is the way to go... He smoked his on his grill.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

From what all I have been reading smoking seems to be the best way to cook them. I don't like boiled fish Reminds me of when I lived in Maine and all that boiled stuff New Englanders cook....hardly any taste. I like Southern and Cajun taste. 

Dressing one out does not seem to be a problem. My problem is getting past the dang things looking like a snake and I ain't going to eat a snake....period !

Have also read they are decent catfish bait. That may be what I end up doing with the next one I catch. But I'm still tempted to cook one


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

]Not local eel.... Got these in Denmark and had my cheese and wine with them...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Then there's this style, Unagi. Basically it's filleted, grilled, steamed and grilled again. The sauce is like a teriyaki sauce.
> 
> http://bento.com/rf_unagi.html


This! :thumbup: My favorite!

Unagi is the way to go with eel, it is absolutely delicious!
Like a tender piece of Chilean Sea Bass with a yummy sauce, and you must have the toasted sesame seeds atop it for full flavor effect.

Smoked eel is pretty good too, use a very light, sweet tasting fruit wood, e.g. Apple or Cherry.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> ]Not local eel.... Got these in Denmark and had my cheese and wine with them...
> 
> 
> View attachment 964346


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kanaka said:


> Then there's this style, Unagi. Basically it's filleted, grilled, steamed and grilled again. The sauce is like a teriyaki sauce.
> 
> http://bento.com/rf_unagi.html


That's a heck of a production on cooking eel in Japan. Next time I catch one I just may try my luck on grilling just to see what it taste like. 

Thanks for all the comments from all of you.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*I have an eel trap*

I am not sure if I will be able to get a picture on here tomorrow. The eel traps use female horseshoe crabs for bait and the conch (snail) bait is male horseshoe traps. Females for the eggs and males of course have just scent. Mike


----------

